

Chile didnt save the miners, capitalism did. - lefstathiou
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703673604575550322091167574.html?mod=WSJ_hps_sections_opinion

======
millettjon
This article is disingenuous. Does capitalism get credit for all the miners
that have died in the past as well?

A few points: 1) The rescue was financed by the government as the company
couldn't afford it. 2) The rescue operation would not have been necessary if
the company had maintained two escape routes with ladders as mandated by law.
They maintained a single one without a ladder. 3) To the extent that
capitalism helps it is because people choose to employ it as a tool. Chile and
others did save Chile.

Disclaimer: I live in Chile.

------
alecco
WSJ is getting worse on its political spins.

